# Charter Oak 538 vs Neumann M147



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anybody have any experience with either of these mics? I want to pick up a decent tube mic for the collection, and I am deciding between these two models. I will be recording male vocals primarily

Cheers,
Alfie


----------

